# Schwinn ID



## Bicycle Museum of America (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone. 

I have another patron asking about their bicycle. The handlebars of this one are throwing me off. Could this be a Sport or Paramount with custom handlebars? 

-Ryan


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks like upside down road drop bars


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 4, 2022)

Upside down drop bars

NOT a Paramount ....what's the all too obvious giveaway ? = stamped steel rear dropouts


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2022)

I'd assume that was a large frame Racer with added flipped drop bars and pedals off a Varsity.


----------



## bloo (Apr 4, 2022)

A serial number would help enlighten things here, because we could probably establish an approximate date.

As mentioned, definitely not a Paramount and the bars are upside down. Red band kickback 2-speed hub was introduced around 1960-61 I think. The "Schwinn Approved" grips maybe surfaced around the same time(?). What type of rims are those and what size tires?


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 4, 2022)

Red band kickback hub 2speed


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'd assume that was a large frame Racer with added flipped drop bars and pedals off a Varsity.



Or traveler. They went to blade forks in '59. Only looks to be 21" frame to me. Looks like S-5 rims and a '62-'63 stem type. Seems the rear hub was probably original to the bike because no welded on brake or shifter hardware. Missing the fenders and chain guard.


----------



## bloo (Apr 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Red band kickback hub 2speed



Edited and fixed.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 6, 2022)

2spd Green Racer would place it within a couple years. Thats IF we can assume the parts on it belong on it. 
I see green overspray also. A serial number helps on a Schwinns through the 1980's. 
Put me down for 60-61' 23" frame, 2spd Deluxe Racer in Radiant green. Pedals and bars from a Conti. Seat from a long gone middleweight. maybe OG grips.
The green, if not completely a rattle job looks like an earlier green and the blade fork crown was on deluxe models. 

Maybe Im getting jaded. Maybe this is the sign.... but imagining this could be a Paramount tickles me.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Apr 7, 2022)

Okay fellas, I get it, Paramount was a bad call. 

I'm trying to get a serial number from him now.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Apr 7, 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 7, 2022)

Cant really see anything. __ __ 72003
Maybe F0 or E0 ? might put it in 59 or 60
It should be 7-8 characters long and the first two characters are what set the date.The remaining are its sequence in production. (How many made that year so far)

Maybe rub it with dirty fingers. Something to get the characters to stand out.


----------

